# Furacão KATIA (Atlântico 2011 #AL12)



## adiabático (29 Ago 2011 às 10:57)

Já estava a insinuar-se há uns dias, formou-se no Atlântico a 12ª depressão tropical da temporada, que tem boas condições para desenvolvimento e deverá atingir a intensidade de furacão.

A menos que o invest 10L, improvavelmente, se desenvolva primeiro, esta deverá tomar em breve o nome Katia (que entrou na lista em substituição de Katrina, retirado em 2005).

Imagem e trajecto previsto pelos modelos (*stormpulse*):







Previsão de trajecto e primeiro boletim de aviso do *NHC*:








> 000
> WTNT42 KNHC 290850
> TCDAT2
> 
> ...


----------



## Teles (29 Ago 2011 às 21:15)

Realmente está a ficar muito interessante aguardemos para ver como se irá desenvolver


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2011 às 22:37)

Os modelos fazem disto um furacão, a passar a norte das Caraíbas, mas ainda é muito cedo para certezas.

ECM








GFS


----------



## adiabático (30 Ago 2011 às 10:52)

Agora promovida a Tempestade Tropical Katia.

Os modelos apontam para que se torne um major hurricane dentro das próximas 96h.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2011 às 14:27)

Tempestade tropical Katia, previsto chegar a Furacão, e com trajecto em princípio a norte das Caraíbas, mas isso ainda incerto.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  30/0900Z 11.8N  31.7W   35 KT  40 MPH
 12H  30/1800Z 12.5N  33.7W   40 KT  45 MPH
 24H  31/0600Z 13.5N  36.8W   50 KT  60 MPH
 36H  31/1800Z 14.4N  40.2W   60 KT  70 MPH
 48H  01/0600Z 15.3N  43.7W   70 KT  80 MPH
 72H  02/0600Z 17.0N  49.5W   80 KT  90 MPH
 96H  03/0600Z 18.5N  54.0W   90 KT 105 MPH
120H  04/0600Z 20.5N  58.0W  100 KT 115 MPH


----------



## Knyght (30 Ago 2011 às 15:42)




----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2011 às 11:55)

KATIA continua a fortalecer-se à medida que atravessa o Atlântico tropical, neste momento está com ventos de 100km/h e o NHC prevê que ainda hoje se possa tornar um furacão.

O deslocamento para Noroeste deve levar este sistema a passar a Norte das Caraíbas daqui a poucos dias:





*TT KATIA*:


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

> ...KATIA ALMOST A HURRICANE...


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2011 às 22:44)

A Katia depois de alguma pujança inicial ainda não conseguiu aquele "look" perfeito, apresenta convecção profunda e formação de bandas a mostrar uma intensificação gradual, de resto uma evolução como a prevista, talvez hoje alguns já esperassem um furacão, mas tal ainda não aconteceu. O meu palpite pessoal é que teremos na Katia o ciclone mais intenso da temporada até agora.


----------



## adiabático (1 Set 2011 às 08:21)

Katia tornou-se o segundo furacão da temporada.


----------



## Norther (1 Set 2011 às 16:26)

http://www.stormpulse.com/hurricane-katia-2011


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 17:14)

Normalmente é agora que começa o pico de furacões no Atlântico


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Set 2011 às 19:51)

O furacão "KATIA" tem evoluído com uma boa organização!


----------



## Aboadinho (1 Set 2011 às 20:22)

Vince disse:


> O meu palpite pessoal é que teremos na Katia o ciclone mais intenso da temporada até agora.



Um verdadeiro "furacão de Cabo Verde"?
A questão principal é se tenderá a curvar para Norte antes de chegar a terra (+ provável?), ou não, o que pode ser devastador...


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2011 às 20:27)

Curva antes de chegar a terra em principio.


----------



## Knyght (2 Set 2011 às 08:06)

Hoje já se encontra mais intenso:


----------



## Fantkboy (2 Set 2011 às 09:59)

O NHC prevê que a Katia nao se intensifique muito hoje!


----------



## adiabático (4 Set 2011 às 13:56)

O Katia voltou a ser promovido a furacão de Cat.I.

As imagens de satélite parecem realmente mostrar um padrão mais organizado e até um pequeno olho a insinuar-se (embora não pareça estar exactamente no centro da circulação...).


----------



## Teles (4 Set 2011 às 15:52)




----------



## adiabático (5 Set 2011 às 11:46)

O furacao Katia foi de novo "despromovido" a cat.I. Segundo o boletim do NHC de há cerca de 90 minutos,



> THE INNER CORE CONVECTIVE STRUCTURE OF KATIA APPEARS TO HAVE GONE
> THROUGH ANOTHER ROUND OF CHANGES...WITH A NET DECREASE IN
> ORGANIZATION NOTED DURING THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS.  AN EYE THAT WAS
> EVIDENT EARLIER IS NO LONGER APPARENT...AND THERE ARE SIGNS THAT
> ...



O que me espanta é que o que a imagem de satélite parece mostrar não é decerto um cat.I !! Muito terá mudado nestes 90 minutos? Se se tinha desorganizado, parece ter-se reorganizado bem! Talvez venhamos a ter um update a referir que o furacão concluiu um "eyewall replacement cycle" e rapidamente se intensificou para cat.... 3?


----------



## adiabático (5 Set 2011 às 11:54)

Espectacular


----------



## Knyght (5 Set 2011 às 13:05)

*Fiquei parvo*, hoje durante a minha jornada de trabalho as 04h45 retirei esta imagem







Que alteração brutal!!! Perigosa!!!


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2011 às 13:26)

É um furacão muito inconstante.
Aliás, basta olhar para o histórico da sua evolução:







Pelas imagens de satélite, a estrutura parece agora bastante organizada.


----------



## stormy (5 Set 2011 às 13:58)

O furacão parece ter tomado uma extrutura mais anelar, com uma nova banda convectiva a crescer rapidamente á volta do olho..
É possivel que se esteja numa fase de intensificação rapida outra vez.

Durante a noite passada houve uma fase de desorganisação, quando uma bolsa de ar seco foi integrada na circulação a N, sendo que depois se gerou uma zona subsidente no quandrande NW que posteriormente foi absorvida pelo olho.

Para já parece que o olho está bem defenido, e podemos estar a assistir ao inicio de um periodo de pujança que durará cercade 48 a 72h, altura em que o Katia estará imerso num ambiente mais favoravel.

A situação da noite passada não me pareceu um eyewall replacement cycle ( EWRC), até porque esse tipo de fenomeno só acontece em furacões de categoria 3 ou maior e a assinatura no satelite costuma ser diferente.


----------



## adiabático (5 Set 2011 às 16:38)

> KATIA APPEARS TO HAVE GONE THROUGH AN EYEWALL REPLACEMENT AND NOW
> HAS A 30 N MI WIDE EYE SURROUNDED BY A RELATIVELY NARROW BAND OF
> THE COLDEST CLOUD TOPS.  DVORAK INTENSITY ESTIMATES HAVE RISEN TO
> T5.0 FROM TAFB AND SAB...AND THE OBJECTIVE NUMBERS ARE AT T5.5.
> THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS THEREFORE BEING RAISED TO 95 KT.



Parece que o Katia, finalmente, é um furacão crescidinho...


----------



## adiabático (5 Set 2011 às 22:09)

> ...KATIA BECOMES A MAJOR HURRICANE...



Cat.3


----------



## stormy (5 Set 2011 às 22:56)

Após ter tido uma apresentação mais anelar pela manhã, a Katia mantem uma crescente intensificação, com o desenvolvimento de uma banda vigorosa de topos muito frios no quandrante sul, onde tambem o outflow tem estado a ser acrescido.

O olho tem-se vindo a contrair, fenomeno usualmente associado a ciclones em fase RI ( Rapid intensification), e no quandrante norte a convecção embora menos consistente tem vindo a ocupar uma area maior da circulação.

Durante a noite é possivel um acrescer do ritmo da intensificação devido ao arrefecimento radiativo da alta troposfera.

Vamos ver que destino se espera para a Katia nas proximas horas.

Resta dizer que a contracção do olho, apesar de "sintoma" de que o ciclone está a intensificar, tambem confere ao furacão um maior grau de imprevisibilidade.
Os chamados "Pinhole eyes" são mais susceotiveis a passarem por fases de EWRC nomeadamente no caso em que as condições se tornam menos favoraveis, mas no caso oposto, podem favorecer a manutenção do ciclo de intensificação por mais tempo que o suposto.


----------



## telegram (5 Set 2011 às 23:35)

A previsão aponta para que não atinja terra sobre os EUA e faça uma curva para Leste. Poderá atingir os Açores com alguma força?


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2011 às 23:49)

telegram disse:


> A previsão aponta para que não atinja terra sobre os EUA e faça uma curva para Leste. Poderá atingir os Açores com alguma força?



Para já os Açores não estão na rota.







Furacão KATIA a partir das imagens de satélite (últimas horas):


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2011 às 04:31)

Parece-se ter intensificado para Cat.4 mas deve começar a enfraquecer. As rotas não mudaram muito mas há possibilidade que possa ir directo ao UK:


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2011 às 08:37)

> ...Katia becomes a category four hurricane...dangerous rip currents
> are the main hazard along U.S. East Coast and Bermuda...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knyght (6 Set 2011 às 10:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece-se ter intensificado para Cat.4 mas deve começar a enfraquecer. As rotas não mudaram muito mas há possibilidade que possa ir directo ao UK:



Preciso ter atenção com os Açores pois as águas estão quentes, embora neste momento o anticiclone está a bloquear poderá descer...


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2011 às 00:23)

A Kátia apresenta-se agora bastante mais fragilizada no seu olho, nas águas em que se encontra não era de se esperar mas espero um potencial ligeiro fortalecimento nas próximas horas.


----------



## Aboadinho (7 Set 2011 às 16:27)

Katia na Irlanda e Escócia


----------



## stormy (7 Set 2011 às 16:53)

Aboadinho disse:


> Katia na Irlanda e Escócia



Nessa altura já deverá ser um sistema extratropical, o que não significa que seja mais fraco, mas já não será propriamente o Katia mas sim a sua fase extratropical.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2011 às 17:08)

stormy disse:


> Nessa altura já deverá ser um sistema extratropical, o que não significa que seja mais fraco, mas já não será propriamente o Katia mas sim a sua fase extratropical.



Exacto, não é preciso caras de espanto, acontece todos os anos com os restos dos sistemas tropicais  Afinal são até uma das formas que o clima tem de transferir a energia dos trópicos para latitudes mais altas.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Set 2011 às 18:47)

Curiosamente, esta previsão mantêm como Furacão Cat.1 ao chegar às Ilhas Britânicas. Não percebo como.


----------



## stormy (7 Set 2011 às 20:47)

HotSpot disse:


> Curiosamente, esta previsão mantêm como Furacão Cat.1 ao chegar às Ilhas Britânicas. Não percebo como.



O NHC fala em "Potent huricane-force extratropical low", o que significa queo furacão deverá manter a intensidade até iniciar a transição extratropical, sendo que manterá a intensidade durante e após o processo de transição.

Na fase de transição o sistema deixará de se alimentar por processos barotropicos ( absorção da energia da agua do mar e a partir da libertação de energia de calor latente), para processos baroclinicos ( Onde há forçamento entre duas massas de ar distintas de modo a causar a convecção), e em certos casos, se o sistema arrastar muita energia desde os tropicos e conseguir establecer uma baroclinização eficiente, pode-se manter muito forte com ventos de furacão.


----------



## Norther (7 Set 2011 às 21:35)

boas noites, realmente a Katia deverá chegar forte a UK e se ela virasse em direcção a portugal será que chegaria ainda como furacão cat 1 devido as águas mais quentes? e o que o poderia fazer mudar de direcção? talvez um bloqueio do AA se se deslocasse mais pa norte? quem me pode esclarecer


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2011 às 00:16)

O KATIA já se está a afastar das Bermudas, o NHC prevê um enfraquecimento deste sistema, à medida que se desloca par Nordeste. O kATIA é um furacão de categoria 1 com ventos de 140km/h com rajadas mais fortes.

Como já foi dito, este sistema deverá atingir ou aproximar-se das Ilhas Britânicas embora já sem características tropicais, mas ainda assim forte:


----------



## adiabático (9 Set 2011 às 00:23)

O mapa parece indicar uma velocidade gigantesca para o furacão mas parte dessa "velocidade" é ilusória, fruto do sistema de projecção cartográfica que aumenta (neste caso, muito) as distâncias a latitudes mais elevadas. O Atlântico é bem mais estreito do que parece, no seu extremo Norte. Bem podiam usar outra projecção...


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2011 às 00:35)

Apesar de estar agora ligeiramente mais fraco, ao inicio da manhã ainda se fortaleceu qualquer coisa.






A sua estrutura, pelo menos vista de satélite, continua bastante organizada.


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2011 às 00:49)

adiabático disse:


> O mapa parece indicar uma velocidade gigantesca para o furacão mas parte dessa "velocidade" é ilusória, fruto do sistema de projecção cartográfica que aumenta (neste caso, muito) as distâncias a latitudes mais elevadas. O Atlântico é bem mais estreito do que parece, no seu extremo Norte. Bem podiam usar outra projecção...



Também já tinha reparado nesse facto, o Oceano Atlântico fica algo "esticado" com a projecção cartográfica que o NHC utiliza, mas como essa área fica já um pouco fora da jurisdição do NHC até o zoom usado na projecção cartográfica é muito menor do que o usado nos sistemas que se aproximam do Golfo do México por exemplo.


----------



## telegram (9 Set 2011 às 11:22)

No stormpulse, há um modelo de previsão que traria o Katia pelo Norte dos Açores, rumo ao Norte de Portugal e Galiza.
Quais são as probabilidades de isso acontecer? O que difere desse modelo para os outros?





By telegram at 2011-09-09


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2011 às 11:34)

telegram disse:


> No stormpulse, há um modelo de previsão que traria o Katia pelo Norte dos Açores, rumo ao Norte de Portugal e Galiza.
> Quais são as probabilidades de isso acontecer? O que difere desse modelo para os outros?



Chegar cá como furacão muito poucas ou nenhumas, agora como tempestade tropical só o tempo ditará a sua trajectória.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2011 às 13:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Chegar cá como furacão muito poucas ou nenhumas, agora como tempestade tropical só o tempo ditará a sua trajectória.



É muito pouco provavel que chegue cá de qualquer das formas...
Esse modelo pode ter algum erro nalgum dado, alguma falha dos dados de input, ou simplesmente pode ser um modelo parametrizado para resolver cenarios extremos em que, por exemplo, o AA se tornaria repentinamente mais fraco ou coisa do genero.

Toda a malha de modelos que se usa são geralmente programados de maneiras diferentes para que os meteorologistas saibam o que poderia acontecer em casos extremos, a famosa questão do " E se?"..

Se seguirmos os modelos globais, que modelam a atmosfera tendo em conta as condições tipo/padrão, veremos que todos eles transformam o Katia numa poderosa depressão extratropical, daqui a cerca de 36h, e a levam par NE até á Irlanda/Escocia, pelo que o tempo em Portugal não será afectado, mantendo.se a situação anticiclonica.


----------



## adiabático (11 Set 2011 às 08:42)

Boa previsão Stormy, o Katia tornou-se rapidamente extratropical e encaminha-se agora para o Reino Unido, podendo passar rente à Irlanda e Escócia amanhã como um ciclone extratropical com pressões de 959 hPa (prognóstico de superfície do *Metoffice* a 24h)... Curioso, pois seria uma pressão mesmo inferior à mínima registada durante a sua existência como ciclone tropical.


----------



## Cenomaniano (13 Set 2011 às 14:15)

Tropical Storm Katia Slams Into Ireland, Britain

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=140395497


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2011 às 18:42)

*L'ex-ouragan Katia cause une forte tempête dans le Nord du Royaume-Uni *

L'ex-ouragan de classe 4 Katia qui n'a jamais touché terre lors de son trajet tropical a été reprise dans la circulation nord-atlantique en fin de semaine dernière, perdant peu à peu ses caractéristiques de cyclone tropical. Le système, qui avait encore l'intensité d'un ouragan de catégorie 1 a abordé le Nord des îles britanniques faisant un mort et des dommages matériels légers.
Un automobiliste a été tué la suite de la chute d'un arbre sur son véhicule à Durham, dans le nord-est de l'Angleterre. Dans d'autres régions, les grosses vagues qui ont déferlé sur les côtes ont entraîné l'annulation des départs de ferries, et de nombreuses chutes d'arbres et de branches ont été constatées sur les voies ferrées et les routes. Par sécurité, plusieurs importants ponts routiers ont été interdits aux poids-lourds.
L'entreprise CE Electric UK, fournisseur d'électricité au nord-est de l'Angleterre, a déclaré qu'elle travaillait au rétablissement du courant pour quelque 10 000 foyers touchés par des coupures.
Les bourrasques les plus puissantes se sont produites hier en cours d'après-midi et en début de soirée sur les îles britanniques. Elles ont atteint les 90 à 100 km/h dans les terres, davantage sur les caps et reliefs exposés. Voici quelques rafales significatives mesurées hier :

140 km/h à Cairnwell (Ecosse) et Aonach Mor (Ecosse), dans les Highlands. 
122 km/h à Malin Head (Irlande du Nord) 
115 km/h à Loftus (Angleterre) 
108 km/h à Aberdaron (Pays de Galles) et Houtribdijk (Pays-Bas) 

Fonte: Catastrophes Naturelles


----------

